# TOY IDEAS!



## Morgaaan.ann (Sep 17, 2017)

Hiya! I'm looking for DIY ideas or toys off of Amazon or any websites that would be great for keeping goats active. Let me know


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

@Bansil has a really cool setup with old metal barrels and concrete if you really want to put some time into it. 
Old kids playgrounds
Electrical spools
Old picnic tables


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Little Tikes and Step 2 cubes from garage sales.


----------



## Clairepaws (Feb 2, 2016)

From my experience they like anything they can climb on, beat up, or mess with. I have an old picnic table (which they absolutely love), an old cable spool, a little lean to that they can jump on top of or go under, some cinder blocks stacked on each other, two mini trampolines (which you can find on amazon), an old chicken hut with a flat top that they like to sleep on (but I'm gonna throw out soon cause it's rotting), and I plan on getting some large stumps or rocks for them to climb. I also use dog food puzzles which you can find on amazon to give them some extra mental stimulation. I fill the little compartments with grain or treats and they love messing with it and figuring it out to get the food.


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

Sadly photobucket ruined so many threads 

here is one


----------



## Deborah Haney (Jul 11, 2017)

Mine like the stumps and short logs we have out. We thought it would be fun to add boards between them a bridges but they knocked them off immediately so we had to nail them down. You could get an extra large dog crate with a solid top and they could play on and in that.


----------



## LSRR (Aug 28, 2017)

My Goats Have


Upside down horse water bucket that leaks (they don't care)
Spool
Stacked Pallets

Logs of varying heights
Toddler Slide
Igloo Style Dog House
Big Yoga Ball


----------



## littlespot101 (Oct 2, 2017)

Anything they can jump up on! During the spring and summer, I stack metal feedbunks on top of each other. They resemble a picnic table and are pretty comical to see from the road. The goats love playing on them, jumping up and down. They also love to take their afternoon naps up laying on something. A 50 gallon barrel with no sharp edges will keep the kids entertained all day. They get on top or inside and role it. Pretty fun for people to watch too! I tried a yoga ball but mine were terrified of it except for a billy who would bunt it and send the rest running.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

LSRR said:


> My Goats Have
> 
> Big Yoga Ball


A yoga ball?! What do they do with that?


----------



## darth (Jun 13, 2017)

Look how neat and tidy Bansil's yard is! I bet your goats put their things away when they are finished playing with them. I've seen scrubbing brushes screwed to posts so the goats can have a good scratch.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

MellonFriend said:


> A yoga ball?! What do they do with that?


----------



## LSRR (Aug 28, 2017)

MellonFriend said:


> A yoga ball?! What do they do with that?


They try and jump on it, which is hilarious because they quickly realize that they can't actually stand on it and they only try to once. After that, they headbutt it around and play with it kind of like horses do.


----------



## Careen (Mar 1, 2017)

I have plastic barrels with sand in the bottom to weight down, with 2"x6" screwed down like a balance beam. I have 6 barrels all connected with boards.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Mine just simply have rocks. When I made the pen there was a old pickup bed out there and I had planned on moving it once I got the tractor running again but they loved it so much I didn't take it out. I think they really like it because of the loud noise it makes. There was also a huge tree I cut down 2 years ago, it was still a little green for fire wood so I just let it lay and the kids love that sucker so I've been finding other wood to use for now lol the fitting stand I have set up out there and the kids like that. I also bought some kiddie pools for the ducks that are no longer here and my pigs and everyone fights over who gets to lay on those. But honestly anything to jump on or destroy makes them happy lol


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

I have a ramp and put old shingles on it that wears down their feet while they play.


----------

